# Boca Grande Pass - 1961



## Irish_Jig (Jul 12, 2012)

As we all await the arrival of the tarpon, I thought that I would post my tarpon fishing movie filmed in Boca Grande Pass between 1961 and 1966. The story is thisâ€¦from 1961 through around 1968, my parents and I would go tarpon fishing every year in Boca Grande. We always went around the time of the then International Tarpon Tournament. What you will see in this movie is a compilation of the 7mm home movie film shot during those years. Some of it may not necessarily be in the chronological order in which it was shot, but then thatâ€™s really not the point here.

If you watch close enough, youâ€™ll spot some interesting Boca Grande landmarksâ€¦such as the phosphate docks back in their heyday, as well as the lighthouse and others. But the most interesting to me are the old tarpon boats that fished the pass back in those days. What Iâ€™d give to own one of them today! BTWâ€¦all of the boat docks that you see are/were then the docks adjacent to the old (original) Pink Elephant bar, which is where every day of fishing ended.

Hereâ€™s my only disclaimerâ€¦in the movie you will see three dead tarpon hanging on the scales. So before I get crucified for killing tarpon, keep in mind thisâ€¦first of all, this is the early 1960â€™s;â€¦second, these are the only three tarpon that Iâ€™ve ever been a part of killing in my 60 years of living;â€¦and third, all three fish were entered in the International Tarpon Tournament, of which the largest fish (214#) won the Tournament in either 1965 or 1966. The smallest fish was my entry in the tournament as a 6-year old...something Iâ€™m still very proud of. All of these fish were subsequently mounted, and my fish still hangs in my den today just as silver and shiny (no discoloration) as the day that it came out of the Pflueger Taxidermy Shop. Otherwise, no fish was EVER lifted out of the water in those days...no photo ops, just a quick jerk of the hook as soon as the fish was at the boat and back to fishing. Ok, enough of that...

I truly hope yaâ€™ll will enjoy!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the memories. What a great adventure as a young boy. 
Video is good quality. Love the straw cowboy hat and also pith helmet on the guy in the other boat. My mom always wore a scarf and similar sunglasses when fishing. 

I expected to see Sean Connery & Ursula Andress in the background. 

Love those classic boats. Reminds me of:

"Just sit right back
And you'll hear a tale
A tale of a fateful trip, 
That started from this tropic port, 
Aboard this tiny ship.
The mate was a mighty sailin' man, 
The Skipper brave and sure.
Five passengers set sail that day,
For a three hour tour....."


----------



## armadillophil (Apr 13, 2013)

That's video is awesome. Thank you


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

They did a heck of a job cleaning up that phosphate facility, it's peaceful and quiet there now, trees grown back, etc.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Terrific video. Really enjoyed it.

The Gasparilla Inn is one of the very best places to stay anywhere in this Country. Just a great, great place. * *


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

great video! thanks for sharing


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Great video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

That was great. Thanks!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

all good, times were different....thanks for sharing!!
snookered


----------



## reeladdiction (Aug 23, 2011)

Priceless......... Thanks alot


----------

